# Open bridle with side check rings



## Mominis (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find a nice leather bridle that is open with side check rings? I have been checking different sites and haven't been able to find what I'm looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Katiean (Apr 7, 2010)

DoubleTT has them for around $60-$75 I can't remember. They are very nice bridles and they also have a very nice mini harness for not too much. You do have to state over or side check.

Ooops! now that I read your post again it is an open bridle you want. There are places you can get the straps that would hold the blinders but there are none. They change your closed bridle into an open bridle. Also, if there is a saddle maker near you, you can have these straps made so you don't have to replace your whole bridle.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 7, 2010)

Just contact your favorite vendor and ask for them. Almost anyone can make you a bridle like that! I actually need to get one too. It's just about the only thing I don't have....






Leia


----------



## Mominis (Apr 7, 2010)

Unfortunately, I don't yet have a foavrite vendor for mini tack and none of my big horse regular vendors carry mini tack. I have a local man who makes tack, but he uses the synthetic stuff. Call me old-fashioned, but I really like leather better. Any suggestions for vendors? If it isn't okay to post them here, please toss me a PM.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Nothing but good things to say about minitack.com (Ozark)

Andrea


----------



## DarkhHorseFarms (Apr 7, 2010)

minitack.com .... ROCKS!





Love OZARK! They always answer all my questions.


----------



## candycar (Apr 7, 2010)

I got mine made from KayJay tack right here on Lilbeginnings. Just e-mail and ask for open cheek peices for your bridle, you may have to remind her she had them made for me (Sherri Conley) and she should remember what to ask the maker for. Choose what finish also. Mine only took about a week to get here, and were very inexpensive. KayJay also gives a discount for LB members. Just look them up on the main page. Good Luck!


----------



## sassy1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Might be a good idea to measure the width of the strapping of the bridle before getting in touch with anyone. Not all harness is the same, but any good saddler or harness maker should be able to help you.


----------



## Mominis (Apr 8, 2010)

Great! I'll give them a try. I did get a quote from For Minis Only of $290 for a multiring surcingle, an open bridle with a crupper and breast collar done in leather. I'm not sure how competitive that price is, so I'll check with the sources that you've mentioned and shop around. He won't be ready to start any of this with for a few more months, so I have time to check out all the options. But, I'd like to get it soon so that I'm organized (I'm pretty type 'A' lol)Thanks!


----------



## normajeanbaker (Apr 8, 2010)

I had my open bridle with sidecheck rings custom made through Lasalle Harness. Just send them an email and they'll tell you what measurements they need to custom make one in your Mini's size. The leather is awesome and it has snaps to attach the bit to that make it so simple to change from one bit to another. The training bridle is right on their website. Pictured in Full Horse size, but they'll custom make any of their leather goods in Mini size with your measurements you give them.

Jen


----------



## Mominis (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Jen!

I found one with an overcheck, but I really want a side check. The lady at the store is checking to see if she can get it with a side check. I like it (wish I could figure out how to put in a photo), it's $290. What do you think of the price?


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 8, 2010)

Bitting rig/ driving harness combo

I don't know if you HAVE to have an open bridle, but this setup here is a great deal! It saves you the trouble of buying a bitting rig and then a work harness on top of that. It's an all-in-one and I've seen them in person, very well made and very comfy for the horse.

I dunno.

LaSalle has beautiful stuff, too... I didn't know they made custom for minis tack.

Andrea


----------



## Mominis (Apr 9, 2010)

disneyhorse said:


> Bitting rig/ driving harness combo
> I don't know if you HAVE to have an open bridle, but this setup here is a great deal! It saves you the trouble of buying a bitting rig and then a work harness on top of that. It's an all-in-one and I've seen them in person, very well made and very comfy for the horse.
> 
> I dunno.
> ...




I saw that in their catalog and I like it fine, but I really do want to start with an open bridle. I didn't know about LaSalle, I'll check them out. I also saw several tack shops in the new Journal (what a great magazine) that I plan to check out. Thanks Andrea!


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 9, 2010)

Heck, all you need is a regular small english pony bridle...not hard to "cut down" to fit a mini...that is what I have started some of mine in...either that, or I have simply tied or snapped a bit onto the halter. You really don't have to spend big bucks to get the job done.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 10, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't spend more than $50 on the open bridle with check rings. Ozark can make one, Chimacum Tack could make one, Mini Express could make one, Star Lake could make one...just about any mini vendor who sells harness can with no problem. I'd go with Ozark or Star Lake, personally. Both are great about customer service and familiar with orders of that type. If you wanted finer leather you could contact Celine Rickards of Carriage Driving Essentials in CA or her counterpart Jack with Driving Essentials back east and ask them to have one made for you. They sell really nice carriage harnesses in mini size rather than "mini products" specifically so the leather quality might be better.

Leia


----------



## Mominis (Apr 10, 2010)

I did not know Ozark Mountain could do special orders like that. I just ordered from them yesterday, I guess I should have asked. The one that I like right now is from For Minis Only, but (sorry to sound cheap), I'd like to see if I can find one that isn't almost $300. If not, then I'll do it because I'm sure I'll use it enough to make it worthwhile, but with all of the new horse stuff that I'm buying right now, I'm trying to keep an eye on the checkbook.


----------

